
The White House is wooing tech workers to do tours of duty in government - petethomas
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2018/10/22/white-house-is-wooing-tech-workers-do-tours-duty-government/?noredirect=on
======
Hongwei
If the HN crowd is representative of tech generally, they won't have many
applications with this administration. I do think there are really cool
problems to solve in what is surely the world's largest organization.

Very ironic to me that IBM is the main company mentioned. Their Phoenix
payroll system debacle has cost my government (Canada) 1B in write offs.
Thousands of employees their homes after failing to get paid for 12+ months.
[1] To me, IBM no longer qualifies as a tech company. Government will be the
last to realize this unfortunately.

1:
[https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/05/29/canada_phoenix_payr...](https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/05/29/canada_phoenix_payroll_system_audit/)

